# Martin Chemnitz



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

Martin Chemnitz, German Reformer, was born on November 9, 1522 and died on April 8, 1586. He was known as _Alter Martinus_, the "Second Martin" in honor of his preeminence as a Lutheran theologian.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Martin Chemnitz, German Reformer, was born on November 9, 1522 and died on April 8, 1586. He was known as _Alter Martinus_, the "Second Martin" in honor of his preeminence as a Lutheran theologian.



His "The Two Natures of Christ" is a classic. However, Reformed be careful as it provides a strong defense of the Lutheran point of view regarding the Sacrament of Holy Communion (i.e., the communicatio idiomatum - the communication of attributes - that holds that Christ's *human* nature is locally present in the elements). 

But his 4-volume "Examination of the Council of Trent" is a gem. It's never been answered by Rome. Good reading and I highly recommend it.


----------



## DTK (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> But his 4-volume "Examination of the Council of Trent" is a gem. It's never been answered by Rome. Good reading and I highly recommend it.


Yes, I have these four volumes, and I've read all of Volume 1. The set is a very good treatment of Roman error. On the other hand, one of my complaints about these volumes is that Chemnitz did not always provide very accurate references (sometimes never attempted) for his patristic citations. And though I have located most of these myself, there are still some that I have not successfully located. I think some Lutheran scholar ought to be employed by Concordia Publishing House to remedy this shortcoming. With respect to Turretin's _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_, the meticulous labor of James T. Dennison has painstakingly provided these kind of references, and has indicated where he has been unable to provide Turretin's sources. It must have been a colossal undertaking for Dr. Dennison, and the readers of Turretin are quite indebted to him.

There is one citation from Jerome that Chemnitz offered at least four times in volume one that I would love to locate if it is indeed genuine. It's found on pages 31, 39, 126, & 152, where he quotes Jerome as having written: "That is the doctrine of the Holy Spirit which is set forth in the canonical books. If the councils pronounce anything against this, I consider it wicked." On p. 126, Chemnitz seems to suggest it's from Jerome's commentary on Galatians (It could have been in another work where Jerome commented on a passage from Galatians). But having looked for it in this Latin text of his Galatian commentary, I have been unable to find it. If someone could do with Chemnitz's work what Dennison has provided in Turretin's, we would all be well served.

DTK


----------



## cupotea (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> On the other hand, one of my complaints about these volumes is that Chemnitz did not always provide very accurate references (sometimes never attempted) for his patristic citations.DTK



Yes, that's a problem. I'm of the understanding that Chemnitz was quite the patristics scholar but, like others of his day, references weren't always seen as essential. I wonder if it's because these scholars expected their readers to be as familiar with the fathers as they were?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Nov 8, 2006)

Concordia has made many of Chemnitz's works available in the Logos/Libronix format along with other Lutheran writers. (I wish P&R and other reformed folk were as aggresive with Turretin etc.)

*Examination of the Council of Trent, 4 volumes*
http://www.logos.com/products/details/1750

*Loci Theologici *
http://www.logos.com/products/details/1751

*Two Natures in Christ 
Ministry, Word, and Sacraments *

http://www.logos.com/products/details/1752


----------

